# China - moon landing plans



## Brian G Turner (Mar 3, 2003)

Here's an article from New Scientist about China's ambitious plans to be the only the third nation to target for a moon landing.

But - and here's the question - is this really about simple exploration, or is China trying to prove its power in the world, in the way that the USA did in the 1960's with moon landings? In other worlds, is this as much a military gesture as a scientific one?


----------



## Survivor (Mar 4, 2003)

I can't believe you even asked that as a question.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 4, 2003)

Well, otherwise the thread may simply drop with apparent disinterest.  I was hoping to provoke members in general to pick up on the point for discussion.


----------



## mac1 (Mar 5, 2003)

I want to see a nation commit to landing on Mars. Manned space travel will not advance, if nobody is commiting to it. Again, is it because of the fact that it is unsafe to leave the Van Allen belt. Would the ship have to be built in space - launching a ship covered in many feet of lead cant be easy.


----------



## Survivor (Mar 5, 2003)

The moon would be a better construction base than space.  And the Chinese are claiming that they'll put a permanent mining base up there.

I think that we'll be close to an orbital elevator by the time they get a moonbase, though.  Whether we actually build one or not is kind of up in the air.  I'm thinking...no.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, the Chinese have now announced their 100 day ountdown to a mission to put man in space. If they succeed China will be only the third nation to do so:

China manned space mission nears - BBC

'100 day countdown' to China's first astronaut  - New Scientist


----------



## Arch (Jul 27, 2003)

China wants to replace the Russians as the rival superpower. A new Cold War, anyone?


----------



## nemesis (Jul 27, 2003)

Not quite but close to it.


----------

